
Revisiting a Summer Vacation: Digital Restoration, Typesetter Forensics (2013) [pdf] - beefhash
http://www.eprg.org/papers/202paper.pdf
======
Isamu
This is awesome! I found the ("suppressed") reconstructed Bell Labs memo here:

[https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/202/](https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/202/)

~~~
andrelaszlo
I'm confused by the Old English font. It looks completely different in the
reconstructed document. Compare the capital E for example.

From the paper: "Old English, despite being supplied by Linotype for use on
the 202, is actually a Monotype font, and hence was not PostScript-converted
by Adobe. Nevertheless, it proved to be readily available as a PostScript font
from the same FontShop (in Cheltenham UK) that used to supply fonts for the
entire Linotron range."

------
nyankosensei
Here is Brailsford’s Computerphile video describing how the memo was
reconstructed:

[https://youtu.be/CVxeuwlvf8w](https://youtu.be/CVxeuwlvf8w)

